# Sehr merkwürdiges Problem mit Soundbar



## robbe (14. September 2014)

*Sehr merkwürdiges Problem mit Soundbar*

Gleich mal vorweg, ich fürchte bei dem Problem kann mir keiner helfen, aber nen Versuch ist es ja wert.

Hab mir die Soundbar Samsung HW-H450 gekauft. Angeschlossen ist sie an einen UE55F6500. Problem ist, das ich über die Soundbar unregelmäßige Soundaussetzer hab. So eine Art ganz kurzes Stocken oder Kratzen. Wie als wenn auf ner Schallplatte nen dickes Staubkorn liegt. Um keinen ellenlange Text zu schreiben, liste ich einfach mal auf unter welchen Umständen das Phänomen auftritt:

- Sowohl bei Anschluss über HDMI, als auch über Toslink
- Bei Verbindung über "Soundshare"
- Bei Streamen über Youtube, Amazon, Rechner usw.

Nicht auftreten tut es:

- Im normalen TV Betrieb
- Bei Verbindung über "Externe Lautsprecher" (Hier tritt es unter keinen Umständen auf)

Da es überhaupt nicht auftritt wenn ich die Sounbar TV Menü als "Externe Lautsprecher" einstelle, vermute ich ein Softwareproblem mit Soundshare. Verstehen aber nicht, warum es dann nicht im TV Betrieb auftritt. Konnte auch im Netz keinerlei ähnliche Fälle finden. Hab mir auch schon sämtliche Amazonbewertungen zu der Soundbar durch gelesen, viele haben auch TVs aus der gleichen Baureihe, aber keiner hat ähnliche Probleme.


----------



## Stryke7 (15. September 2014)

*AW: Sehr merkwürdiges Problem mit Soundbar*

Ja, klingt nach einem Treiberproblem.  Du kannst mal den Hersteller anschreiben,  ob die eine Lösung kennen.


----------



## achos (18. September 2014)

*AW: Sehr merkwürdiges Problem mit Soundbar*

würde mal ein anderes und besseres HDMI Kabel nehmen


----------



## Stryke7 (19. September 2014)

*AW: Sehr merkwürdiges Problem mit Soundbar*



achos schrieb:


> würde mal ein anderes und besseres HDMI Kabel nehmen


 
Unwahrscheinlich dass das hilft,  da er das Problem ja sowohl über HDMI als auch über Toslink hat.


----------

